
Uncensored social media network - bizaare
what comes to your mind when you think of an uncensored social media network? what limits if there should be?
======
new_guy
No limits, otherwise what's the point?

All you need to do is give the members a way to control what they see, that's
the most important aspect.

If you get someone uploading actually illegal stuff (cp etc) you just shadow
ban them so only they can see their posts or people visiting the post directly
can see it so they've no idea they're banned and report them to the
authorities.

Disclosure: I run a network of extremely successful uncensored social
networks. Never had problems with payment processors or anything like that,
because unlike some other places _cough_ gab _cough_ we don't make waves or
cause trouble.

------
cruella_deville
"what comes to your mind when you think of an uncensored social media
network?"

\- irc comes to mind

------
Cypher
limit of 1 post per account per day.

